# Looking for skulls/heads. Let me do your european mounts too!



## kemmer (Mar 13, 2014)

I collect skulls, but I don't hunt or trap... if you have any heads (or carcasses even) that you don't plan to do anything with, let me know. I can also return some of them to you, as compensation. I can pay for certain things as well.

I will also do skull cleaning as a service, if you have something you want done. My prices are reasonable and I produce results that are as good as or better than most taxidermists. I NEVER boil or simmer. I macerate, degrease and whiten with peroxide.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

location?


----------



## kemmer (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in Salt Lake City.


----------

